# Visa run to Oman



## toby9stitch

I hold a US passport. First, I would like it if someone can clarify with me how many times can I do a visa run. I already called immigration and they said I can go to Oman so that's no problem. I was just reading an old post and someone had mentioned that US passport holders are only able to do a visa run twice.
Second, my visa runs out in a week. Anyone going on a visa run to Oman? I would really love to join. I would help with gasoline. If not, can anyone tell me if it is possible to take a bus to Oman? Or has anyone done a visa run that way?

Thanks


----------



## marc

Hi Toby, 

I would do one with you, but mine doesn't need doing for 3 weeks,

as far as I'm aware you can do it as many times as you want, but i have UK passport no US.
Not sure about a bus service, unless you get a taxi - or ask someone to go with you, but taxi there could cost quite a lot of money!!


----------



## nathalie

good morning, i wonder if someone could give me some advice? I was going to travel to Oman for a weekend break with the family and at the same time, get mine and the kids visas stamped (had 60 days initially) but just realised that my visit visa expired last week! Is this a big problem? Will Oman not let me in or renew because of this?
My husband already has his residency and visa in place, its just a formality of actually getting mine done. He will be with us when we go obviously so will have all the paperwork.
Would appreciate any advice. 
Secondly, any ideas on where to go for a couple of days in Oman? Husband wants to do the fjords? I would like to relax!!
many thanks


----------



## marc

Toby I have to go on one around 20th Jan, if you want to come with me?


----------



## Maz25

nathalie said:


> good morning, i wonder if someone could give me some advice? I was going to travel to Oman for a weekend break with the family and at the same time, get mine and the kids visas stamped (had 60 days initially) but just realised that my visit visa expired last week! Is this a big problem? Will Oman not let me in or renew because of this?
> My husband already has his residency and visa in place, its just a formality of actually getting mine done. He will be with us when we go obviously so will have all the paperwork.
> Would appreciate any advice.
> Secondly, any ideas on where to go for a couple of days in Oman? Husband wants to do the fjords? I would like to relax!!
> many thanks



I don't see any reason why you should be refused entry into Oman. It's not actually Oman immigration that will renew your visa; it will be UAE immigration that issues you with a new visa when you come back. Bear in mind that you are fined for each day that you overstay - I believe that it is 200 AED for the first day and 100 AED for each subsequent day thereafter. You will have to pay the fines before you are allowed to board the plane (if you are flying) or cross the border (if you are driving).

Sorry I can't help you with your other query. Never been to Oman so can't really advise. Time Out sometimes do short features on weekend breaks and I've seen some on places to visit in Oman before, so might be worth just checking it out and seeing what they recommend!


----------



## JamesE

*Visa Run*

Hi Marc,


You may not get this before you go but wondering if you are still doing a Visa run tomorrow or in next couple of days at all as would be keen to jump on board if you are. will obviously give you some petrol money and of course honour you with a beer.....if you are interested it would be great to hear from you. my email address is [email protected]. I check it pretty much all the time so hope to hear from you.

Best Regards,

James.



marc said:


> Toby I have to go on one around 20th Jan, if you want to come with me?


----------



## marc

JamesE said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> 
> You may not get this before you go but wondering if you are still doing a Visa run tomorrow or in next couple of days at all as would be keen to jump on board if you are. will obviously give you some petrol money and of course honour you with a beer.....if you are interested it would be great to hear from you. my email address is [email protected]. I check it pretty much all the time so hope to hear from you.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> James.


Argh sorry James, I have already done it, i have to go back on Feb 14th - if you wanna come with me then?

sorry......


----------



## JamesE

marc said:


> Argh sorry James, I have already done it, i have to go back on Feb 14th - if you wanna come with me then?
> 
> sorry......


Hi Marc,

No Probs. well thanks so much for getting back to me so quickly...have to do it in next couple of days anyway as running out of time.

James.


----------



## inkaxr

*visa run next week?*

Hi,
is anyone doing a visa run next week? i'd love to catch a ride and chip in, of course, for gas.... would need to go anywhere between jan. 24 and jan. 28, roughly... 
fyi: have heard that although visas are now only valid 30 days, there is a 10 day grace period after the 30 days are up.... 
thanks for any tips....
i've heard there are mini buses in deira that take you to oman for cheap. there are also taxis and they can zip you there and back, but the cost is around 600 dirhams. that said, if someone or more people wanted to share a taxi, that cost would be split. worth thinking about.
thanks,
inka


----------



## inkaxr

JamesE said:


> Hi Marc,
> 
> No Probs. well thanks so much for getting back to me so quickly...have to do it in next couple of days anyway as running out of time.
> 
> James.


we could share a taxi to oman from deira. it's 600 dirhams roughly, but it would then only be 300 each if we go together. i've done it once before. there are always a bunch of omani taxis waiting near the clock tower behind a building - the name escapes me....
just let me know. i'd need to leave next week, preferably wednesday, but we can see...
thanks,
inka


----------



## Andy Capp

Grace period...

No there isn't any, the 10 days you're thinking of is for when your second free visa runs out, you have 10 days to go to DNRD and get a 30 day extension (max 40 days in total)

Fines are 200Dhs for first day, 100Dhs each day thereafter, and you can't leave the country (at Hatta or anywhere else) unless they're paid.

FACT


----------



## inkaxr

Andy Capp said:


> Grace period...
> 
> No there isn't any, the 10 days you're thinking of is for when your second free visa runs out, you have 10 days to go to DNRD and get a 30 day extension (max 40 days in total)
> 
> Fines are 200Dhs for first day, 100Dhs each day thereafter, and you can't leave the country (at Hatta or anywhere else) unless they're paid.
> 
> FACT


ok. thanks. don't get what you mean by second free visa...
i was told by immigration (i'm a german citizen, by the way) that although the visa is good for 30 days, you have 10 days to leave the country or renew or whatever. with no fine. 
am i still misunderstanding something?
thanks for your help,
inka


----------



## Andy Capp

What I said is correct, I've been pulled by them just before Christmas (24th Dec). People who can get visa's on arrival get 2x30 days foc (used to be 60+30, but this being UAE things change at lunchtime and again at teatime...), then, if they need a third, they have 10 days to buy an extension for AED620, which you get at DNRD next to Trade Centre roundabout. Try to get there for 7am though, cos the queues always are massive, and the queuers smell!!


----------



## inkaxr

Andy Capp said:


> What I said is correct, I've been pulled by them just before Christmas (24th Dec). People who can get visa's on arrival get 2x30 days foc (used to be 60+30, but this being UAE things change at lunchtime and again at teatime...), then, if they need a third, they have 10 days to buy an extension for AED620, which you get at DNRD next to Trade Centre roundabout. Try to get there for 7am though, cos the queues always are massive, and the queuers smell!!


hmmmm... i'm planning on going to oman. my 30-day visa expires jan. 27, but i can't leave till jan. 28. i thought we could renew as much as we needed, provided we leave every 30 days (with or without 10 day grace period). 
so you're basically saying that grace period is only if i want to renew here, not if i leave the country and come back and that i can only do this two times?

thanks again,
inka


----------



## inkaxr

*visa run to oman next week?*

Hi,
if anyone wants to go to oman next week, i'd be happy to share a ride. if you have a car, i'll chip in for gas, of course, or we could share a taxi (omani taxis are in deira near the clock tower). 
anyone need to go next week? please let me know.
thanks,
inka


----------



## toby9stitch

I just wanted to tell everyone I went on a bus ride to oman. The ticket was 110 round trip. It was a day long trip and I waited in Muscat for 3 hours walking around doing absolutly nothing. Atleast I got my visa renewed. 

Anyone clarify how often a US citizen can do a visa run? I've heard that it is basically unlimited. Any US citizen out there having done a oman bus ride more then once?


----------



## inkaxr

toby9stitch said:


> I just wanted to tell everyone I went on a bus ride to oman. The ticket was 110 round trip. It was a day long trip and I waited in Muscat for 3 hours walking around doing absolutly nothing. Atleast I got my visa renewed.
> 
> Anyone clarify how often a US citizen can do a visa run? I've heard that it is basically unlimited. Any US citizen out there having done a oman bus ride more then once?


hello,
where did you take the bus and what time did it leave? so you went to muscat and came back in the same day? i need to do a visa run in the next couple of days and would love to try this option. so any info would be much appreciated!

i'm actually a german passport holder and have been told that i can come and go as much as i please. not sure if it's different for americans. have you called immigration? their number is: 043980000. after pressing 2 for english, press 5 and then 2 and you'll get someone on the phone. usually you get a person who does know the rules....

thanks for your help and good luck,
inka


----------



## canadian09

hi I wil be going for visa run b4 feb/4 if u r interested let me know we can arrange together--thnx


----------



## marc

Hi Inka, i have to do another one on 14th Feb you want to come with me.....


----------



## inkaxr

marc said:


> Hi Inka, i have to do another one on 14th Feb you want to come with me.....


hello,
thanks for your offer. my 10-day grace period is up on feb. 6th, so i definitely have to go before then. maybe another time, though. and thank you again.
take care,
inka


----------



## inkaxr

canadian09 said:


> hi I wil be going for visa run b4 feb/4 if u r interested let me know we can arrange together--thnx


hello,
that would work out great for me. my 10-day grace period end feb. 6, so anytime before then is perfect for me. did you want to share a taxi or do you have a car? there are also buses apparently that go to muscat for 110 dirhams round-trip..... just let me know. thanks,
inka


----------



## toby9stitch

inkaxr said:


> hello,
> where did you take the bus and what time did it leave? so you went to muscat and came back in the same day? i need to do a visa run in the next couple of days and would love to try this option. so any info would be much appreciated!
> 
> i'm actually a german passport holder and have been told that i can come and go as much as i please. not sure if it's different for americans. have you called immigration? their number is: 043980000. after pressing 2 for english, press 5 and then 2 and you'll get someone on the phone. usually you get a person who does know the rules....
> 
> thanks for your help and good luck,
> inka



The bus leaves at 730 am next to the dnata building near clock tower. You'll see two buses down the road where all the car rental companies are. 
Yes, i did it in a day. Got to the border around 930 or 10 and ended in Muscat around 1 pm. The bus back left around 330 and got back to dubai around 930. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## toby9stitch

marc said:


> Hi Inka, i have to do another one on 14th Feb you want to come with me.....


Hi Marc,

I'll go with you. Do you have a car? I'll chip in for gas. I don't want to take the bus again if i dont have to. My email is [email protected].

Thanks


----------



## marc

Ok i will contact you nearer the time, when I have to go, it might be the 13th if thats ok - just to play it safe...


----------



## inkaxr

toby9stitch said:


> The bus leaves at 730 am next to the dnata building near clock tower. You'll see two buses down the road where all the car rental companies are.
> Yes, i did it in a day. Got to the border around 930 or 10 and ended in Muscat around 1 pm. The bus back left around 330 and got back to dubai around 930.
> 
> Hope this helps.


beautiful. thank you. do you know if it goes everyday? so the bus isn't near where all the omani taxis are? i was down there once because i had heard of a bus and found only the taxis.... so the bus is on a regular road, not a back street/parking lot behind the dnata building then...
hope you got your answers about the number of ins and outs allowed by immigration.
thanks again,
inka


----------



## inkaxr

toby9stitch said:


> The bus leaves at 730 am next to the dnata building near clock tower. You'll see two buses down the road where all the car rental companies are.
> Yes, i did it in a day. Got to the border around 930 or 10 and ended in Muscat around 1 pm. The bus back left around 330 and got back to dubai around 930.
> 
> Hope this helps.


one more thing... so you just show up and pay the driver directly? thanks again, inka


----------



## toby9stitch

inkaxr said:


> beautiful. thank you. do you know if it goes everyday? so the bus isn't near where all the omani taxis are? i was down there once because i had heard of a bus and found only the taxis.... so the bus is on a regular road, not a back street/parking lot behind the dnata building then...
> hope you got your answers about the number of ins and outs allowed by immigration.
> thanks again,
> inka


It's on a main road, not the back road of dnata. I wish I could explain it to you better. The best way to explain it is that it is on the road where all the car rental companies are. 

You buy your 110 AED round trip ticket from the bus driver. I'd bring a book or something to do once you are in muscat. Maybe there are more things to do there but I didn't feel like exploring or getting too far away from the bus. 

And MARC,

Thanks for the help. How many times have you done this visa run?


----------



## marc

Ive done it twice, i went with a friend the first time, when i had a visa just to go along for the ride.

2nd time i did it because i needed to


----------



## inkaxr

toby9stitch said:


> It's on a main road, not the back road of dnata. I wish I could explain it to you better. The best way to explain it is that it is on the road where all the car rental companies are.
> 
> You buy your 110 AED round trip ticket from the bus driver. I'd bring a book or something to do once you are in muscat. Maybe there are more things to do there but I didn't feel like exploring or getting too far away from the bus.
> 
> And MARC,
> 
> Thanks for the help. How many times have you done this visa run?


thank you very much. i should be able to find it just fine. yes, bringing a book for sure.
thanks again,
inka


----------



## kash

*visa run*

Hi there!
I just saw that you're going to Oman for a visa run tomorrow ( feb 4th )
You would be a life saver if I could come with you! I chip in for the gas of course, and I even buy you dinner )
I've been there before, last month actually, with my sister. But now she's ot of country on business trip, and the bus takes forever.
Please let me know if it's possible for me to come with you. Again, I would appreciate it very, very much!
My number is *050-4719906* if you would like to call me.

Thank you alots in advance and I hope to hear from you!

Best regards
Kash


----------



## kash

canadian09 said:


> hi I wil be going for visa run b4 feb/4 if u r interested let me know we can arrange together--thnx


Hi there!
I just saw that you're going to Oman for a visa run tomorrow ( feb 4th )
You would be a life saver if I could come with you! I chip in for the gas of course, and I even buy you dinner 
I've been there before, last month actually, with my sister. But now she's ot of country on business trip, and the bus takes forever.
Please let me know if it's possible for me to come with you. Again, I would appreciate it very, very much!
My number is 050-4719906 if you would like to call me.

Thank you alots in advance and I hope to hear from you!

Best regards
Kash


----------



## kash

*visa run*



canadian09 said:


> hi I wil be going for visa run b4 feb/4 if u r interested let me know we can arrange together--thnx


Hi there!
I just saw that you're going to Oman for a visa run tomorrow ( feb 4th )
You would be a life saver if I could come with you! I chip in for the gas of course, and I even buy you dinner 
I've been there before, last month actually, with my sister. But now she's ot of country on business trip, and the bus takes forever.
Please let me know if it's possible for me to come with you. Again, I would appreciate it very, very much!
My number is 050-4719906 if you would like to call me.

Thank you alots in advance and I hope to hear from you!

Best regards
Kash


----------



## kash

canadian09 said:


> hi I wil be going for visa run b4 feb/4 if u r interested let me know we can arrange together--thnx





canadian09 said:


> hi I wil be going for visa run b4 feb/4 if u r interested let me know we can arrange together--thnx


Hi there!
I just saw that you're going to Oman for a visa run tomorrow ( feb 4th )
You would be a life saver if I could come with you! I chip in for the gas of course, and I even buy you dinner )
I've been there before, last month actually, with my sister. But now she's ot of country on business trip, and the bus takes forever.
Please let me know if it's possible for me to come with you. Again, I would appreciate it very, very much!
My number is *050-4719906* if you would like to call me.

Thank you alots in advance and I hope to hear from you!

Best regards
Kash


----------



## canadian09

*visa rum*



kash said:


> Hi there!
> I just saw that you're going to Oman for a visa run tomorrow ( feb 4th )
> You would be a life saver if I could come with you! I chip in for the gas of course, and I even buy you dinner )
> I've been there before, last month actually, with my sister. But now she's ot of country on business trip, and the bus takes forever.
> Please let me know if it's possible for me to come with you. Again, I would appreciate it very, very much!
> My number is *050-4719906* if you would like to call me.
> 
> Thank you alots in advance and I hope to hear from you!
> 
> Best regards
> Kash


Hi Kash,
I am sorry buddy,i did my visa run yesterday!!!luckily got a ride from a freind. Sorry couldnot help you---Good luck
kamran


----------



## toby9stitch

Anyone know if there will be an issue if they notice that I keep using the Bus? The reason I ask is because when I took the bus that one time the guy wrote something on my passport that is not legible. 

Is this an issue if I keep using the bus? 



Marc,

My visa ends on the 8th. I'll guess I'll still be fine to go on the 14th with you. Or if anyone is going sooner that would be great. Please get in contact with me.

Email: [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## kash

*OMG, that was a smelly bus..*



canadian09 said:


> Hi Kash,
> I am sorry buddy,i did my visa run yesterday!!!luckily got a ride from a freind. Sorry couldnot help you---Good luck
> kamran


Hi dude, no problem!
Actually, I just got back. Took the comfort line express, but I rather *not* do that again... 

Good thing I caught the other bus on the border, with perfect timing. Otherwise I had to travel all the way to Muscat, and wouldn't be back home until laaate... 

Maybe we can organize something for the next run?
I'll keep in touch.

Take care
Kash


----------



## camo81

Hi everyone, I am new to expatforum but it looks like a brilliant place for sharing info. I have a situation I was hoping some of you may be able to shed some light on. I recently quit my job to move to another but my PRO cancelled my visa instead of transferring it (not such a pro afterall). So now my 30 days is coming to an end on the 15th of Feb. Is it possible for me to just do a visa run to Oman by road or do I have to fly out and is there any worry of being banned for 30 days? I am on a British passport.

The second issue is that the company is saying they will only meet me at the airport to give my passport and will not give it to me to do a visa run by road... has anyone faced this issue before?

Best regards,

Cameron


----------



## marc

camo81 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to expatforum but it looks like a brilliant place for sharing info. I have a situation I was hoping some of you may be able to shed some light on. I recently quit my job to move to another but my PRO cancelled my visa instead of transferring it (not such a pro afterall). So now my 30 days is coming to an end on the 15th of Feb. Is it possible for me to just do a visa run to Oman by road or do I have to fly out and is there any worry of being banned for 30 days? I am on a British passport.
> 
> The second issue is that the company is saying they will only meet me at the airport to give my passport and will not give it to me to do a visa run by road... has anyone faced this issue before?
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Cameron


Cameron,

Im in the exact same position as you, you can keep doing visa runs, by road - no problem.

If they ask, which they never do - you say you are looking for a job.... no problems with that.

Im not sure about your passport situation?? - if your visa is canceled they should no longer need your passport, so why are they holding it, - try the property of UK government e.t.c illegal to hold that might work - but they may need to do the cancellation at the airport....


----------



## Ogri750

My last company wouldn't give me my passport when I left.

I said "fine, you keep it. In the morning I am phoning the British Embassy and you can then deal with them and explain to the British government why you are illegally witholding my passport, a passport that belongs to the British government not me"

I got my passport released that afternoon


----------



## camo81

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the information. I ended up phoning the DNRD and the Ministry of Labour and they both said it was fine for me to exit to oman and come back. So I took this information to the company and persuaded them to give my passport back... so thankfully I will be heading to the hatta oman border tomorrow. Lets hope it goes well.

Thanks again for all the help.

Regards,

Cameron


----------



## RunDoofusRun

*I need a ride to Hatta Oman before Feb 20th*

Hi,

I need to make a visa run to Hatta Oman before Feb 20th. 

Is anyone going by car and have room for 1 more? I can certainly share gas money + other expenses (and if its a rental car then rental expenses). Please reply soon. 

Kind regards


----------



## HelenG

RunDoofusRun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need to make a visa run to Hatta Oman before Feb 20th.
> 
> Is anyone going by car and have room for 1 more? I can certainly share gas money + other expenses (and if its a rental car then rental expenses). Please reply soon.
> 
> Kind regards


We're doing one this weekend and there's plenty of room in the back of the Tiida for one more! We're leaving Dubai on Friday 20th, staying in Muscat for one night and coming back the following day. We've done one before but we left a bit late and just ended up crossing the border, turning round and coming back, so this time we're intending so actually see some of the place. We're booked into the Delmon Hotel Apartments, 382 Dhs for 2 people or 239 Dhs for a single room. Or there are others on Booking.com.

If this is any good to you, drop me an email [email protected].

Helen


----------



## RunDoofusRun

I am doing a visa run to Hatta today (at 5 pm) in a rented car. Let me know if anyone is going today and would like to share expenses with me. thanks.


----------



## nix777

RunDoofusRun said:


> I am doing a visa run to Hatta today (at 5 pm) in a rented car. Let me know if anyone is going today and would like to share expenses with me. thanks.


My wife and I would need a ride for a visa run in Oman next week end (the 28th).
Thanks for helping us!

Cheers


----------



## annatee

*visa trip oman*

HOW CONFUSED AM I !!!just done my first visa trip thanks to good advice off here ...smooth trip,BUT i am now been told off others that do it my 30 days is okay for 60 days?And there is some place on sheik zayed rd where you can renew at minimal cost .So before i need a bank loan to pay the fines or worse have to leave, does any one really know or does it change DAILY !!! H a uk passport . thanks so glad your all here !!


----------



## HelenG

It did used to be 60 days. I got here in September, and although the stamp from the airport said 30 days, it was 60. Apparently it was because they didn't have any 60 day stamps!
When I went back to the UK in January the bloke at immigration told me the rules were changing and I believe its 30 days now. They seem to change their mind on a regular basis but I think its best to play on the safe side and do the visa run after 30 days. I don't fancy paying 3100Dhs when trying to leave the country after 60 days!


----------



## nix777

annatee said:


> HOW CONFUSED AM I !!!just done my first visa trip thanks to good advice off here ...smooth trip,BUT i am now been told off others that do it my 30 days is okay for 60 days?And there is some place on sheik zayed rd where you can renew at minimal cost .So before i need a bank loan to pay the fines or worse have to leave, does any one really know or does it change DAILY !!! H a uk passport . thanks so glad your all here !!


I arrived in the UAE on the 5th of January 2009 and I got a 60 days stamp on arrival at Dubai Airport.
So... 

Cheers


----------



## AltTab

nix777 said:


> I arrived in the UAE on the 5th of January 2009 and I got a 60 days stamp on arrival at Dubai Airport.
> So...
> 
> Cheers


Be careful 60 day visas are not really 60 days!?!

I also got a 60 day stamp on Jan 8th. Got a job recently, my labour visa application is pending so needed to renew visit visa. 

My companies PRO was trying to renew my visa yesterday and he has been told the 60 day stamp is not valid, it should have been 30. The Immigration systems show it as a 30 day visa. They have said I have already overstayed 15 days as there is only a 10 day grace period.

I am going to Hatta tomorrow, if anyone needs a ride let me know.

Alt-Tab


----------



## annatee

think this tread may go on a while but yes i am sticking with what is in print much safer,will be off to hatta again !


----------



## toby9stitch

My visa expires on Feb 9. With 10 day grace, I still have until FEB 19. Anyone going anytime soon? I really don't want to use the bus if I don't have to. I will pay for Gas or treat you to lunch. 

 Thanks

Please call my mobile - 050-7496821


----------



## toby9stitch

My visa expires on Feb 9. With 10 day grace, I still have until FEB 19. Anyone going anytime soon? I really don't want to use the bus if I don't have to. I will pay for Gas or treat you to lunch. 

 Thanks

Please call my mobile - 050-7496821


----------



## inkaxr

*bus to oman*

Hi,
does anyone know if the bus early morning bus from deira in dubai to oman runs on Fridays? does it leave at 7am or 7.30am? is that the only bus of the day?

othewise, if anyone is driving to oman in the next couple of days, i'd be happy to come along and chip in for gas.

thanks,
inka


----------



## mayotom

toby9stitch said:


> My visa expires on Feb 9. With 10 day grace, I still have until FEB 19. Anyone going anytime soon? I really don't want to use the bus if I don't have to. I will pay for Gas or treat you to lunch.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Please call my mobile - 050-7496821


Have you done your Visa run yet..... I'm sure you ment March 19th


----------



## mayotom

inkaxr said:


> Hi,
> does anyone know if the bus early morning bus from deira in dubai to oman runs on Fridays? does it leave at 7am or 7.30am? is that the only bus of the day?
> 
> othewise, if anyone is driving to oman in the next couple of days, i'd be happy to come along and chip in for gas.
> 
> thanks,
> inka


Try this http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/18347-hatta-visa-run.html send a pm with your number and we might be able to arrange something


----------



## Liverpool Lass

*Free Zone visa Canellation!*

Hi Guys,

I seriousley need some advise!

I am a British female who's current company is about to close. We have been advised our visa will be cancelled in 2 weeks, then giving me 30 days to exit and change to a visit visa! If i was unsucessful finding employment in the meantime!

I was told yesterday that there is a new law that states if i dont find a job by the time i exit i will have to leave Dubai for 1 month before i am allowed entry back into the Dubai???????????

I thought that i could have done a trip to Oman for the day to gain a visit visa stamp?????

Any help would be greatly appreciated as panic stations are starting to rise!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## qwert97

Liverpool Lass said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I seriousley need some advise!
> 
> I am a British female who's current company is about to close. We have been advised our visa will be cancelled in 2 weeks, then giving me 30 days to exit and change to a visit visa! If i was unsucessful finding employment in the meantime!
> 
> I was told yesterday that there is a new law that states if i dont find a job by the time i exit i will have to leave Dubai for 1 month before i am allowed entry back into the Dubai???????????
> 
> I thought that i could have done a trip to Oman for the day to gain a visit visa stamp?????
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated as panic stations are starting to rise!!!!!!!!!!!



I am pretty sure that on the date of your expiry of 30 days you can go to Oman and get a visa change done. Here in UAE everything is nationality based and with a Brit passport you should not have any problems.


----------



## Liverpool Lass

Thank you for you reply!

What a relief! I certainly hope that is so! Lets hope i can find employemtn in the meantime! lol!


----------



## ratpick_2000

Need a bit of help here -

We are doing a visa run at the Dibba checkpoint next week, into Oman for the weekend. Everything I've read on t'interweb suggests the omani controlled part of Dibba does not require a visa.

Has anyone been that way for a run, and is it possible to request an exit visa and omani visa etc..

Cheers


----------



## stefmcg07

Dear toby, 

My name is Steph and i hold an australian passport. I am wanting to go to the boarder to Hatta in the next couple of days preferably before the weekend, to renew my visa. Wednesday or Thursday if you are keen to go with me so we can get our passports stamped then I would be happy to share taxi costs and i will see of anyone else needs to come. 

Cheers

Give me a call on 05- 536- 20162

SM


----------



## annatee

sorry Steph just done ours last week hope someone spots your message ..good luck


----------



## Dubai Hokie

For info, my Residence Visa was cancelled by my company and a few weeks later I happenned to be going to Doha for a job interview, so I was able to leave Dubai with my exit papers one day and return the next day on a new 30-day visit visa. There is no minimum period of time needed to be out of the country. I'm on an American passport.


----------



## lal1

annatee said:


> sorry Steph just done ours last week hope someone spots your message ..good luck


Hi, anyone out there doing a visa run to Oman Apr 1st to 3rd? If so keen to have advise /company/split costs etc


----------



## rosco

possibly i might need to do one around then, depending on when i start my job. 

will know more over the next few days

pm me your details


----------



## lal1

Hi Rosco, thanks for replying, Can't seem to work out to PM probably haven't posted enough messages, Will keep aneye on this posting for any response from you.


----------



## rosco

lal1 said:


> Hi Rosco, thanks for replying, Can't seem to work out to PM probably haven't posted enough messages, Will keep aneye on this posting for any response from you.



you need 5 posts so just post once more

will let you know as soon as I know


----------



## lal1

rosco said:


> you need 5 posts so just post once more
> 
> will let you know as soon as I know


Thanks for that Rosco, will try that.


----------



## Liverpool Lass

Hi is anyone doing a visa run from Dubai to Oman??? If so can little ol me tag along! Need to exit before the 1st of May!! Will bring sandwiches lol


----------



## HelenG

Did a visa run this weekend to Hatta, and it was possibly the easiest one I've ever done. There is no need to get Oman insurance for your car as you can just drive as far as the Oman border post and tell them you are going straight back. In fact the guy asked us whether we were going into Oman or going back and did both entry and exit stamps at the same time.


----------



## Liverpool Lass

HelenG said:


> Did a visa run this weekend to Hatta, and it was possibly the easiest one I've ever done. There is no need to get Oman insurance for your car as you can just drive as far as the Oman border post and tell them you are going straight back. In fact the guy asked us whether we were going into Oman or going back and did both entry and exit stamps at the same time.


Sounds very simple and easy! I just think i am a little too nervous to drive their on my own....If you hear of anyone doing a run Helen before May 1st..Let me know! Thanx


----------



## Tima

*Visa change ride to Hatta this Friday 24/04/2009*

I live in Sharjah, I am looking to share a ride and expenses, from Sharjah to Hatta to renew my visa, Please let me know if you are going on the 24th.
Thank you
Tima


----------



## Liverpool Lass

Tima said:


> I live in Sharjah, I am looking to share a ride and expenses, from Sharjah to Hatta to renew my visa, Please let me know if you are going on the 24th.
> Thank you
> Tima


Tima, i am looking to travel / drive after this weekend which will be 26th onwards! Havn a clue how to get their so we could share the stress and sandwiches! LOL! Let me know if this date is o.k for you?


----------



## lal1

I'm not to sure if the info given out regarding insurance is correct. If you look at a map you actually cross in and out of Oman back into UAE before reaching the border control! 
You actually pass through a town in Oman (sorry can't remember the name of it) We nearly freaked out when our phones beeped telling us we were now using Oman telephone service! and we were nowhere near border control - I would suggest people research insurance cover here in UAE before doing visa run - just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Liverpool Lass

Thanks for the info! I did actually look into this afternoon and yes you need Oman insurance! Have now decided cannot being doing with the hassle and i have paid Arabian tours (Who do Visa runs for a price!) 

Still taking the sandwiches though! LOL


----------



## lal1

Glad to help I would just hate for someone to come unstuck and end up in trouble but I am a little bit uptight about such things and probably worry too much. Good luck on your visa run I am sure you will be fine.


----------



## Mark Kelly

liverpool lass said:


> tima, i am looking to travel / drive after this weekend which will be 26th onwards! Havn a clue how to get their so we could share the stress and sandwiches! Lol! Let me know if this date is o.k for you?


is anyone doing a visa run in the next 2 weeks, if so please pm me as i would like to share the expense


----------



## JerseyGirl

I'm an American. My sister has been in Dubai almost a month looking for a job. We need to do her first visa run next weekend. Can anyone send me specific details?

What's the best city in Oman to go to? How long do we have to stay? What's the process? What should we expect? Anything to watch out for? 

Getting a bit nervous, so thanks a lot for your advice.


----------



## aamert

JerseyGirl said:


> I'm an American. My sister has been in Dubai almost a month looking for a job. We need to do her first visa run next weekend. Can anyone send me specific details?
> 
> What's the best city in Oman to go to? How long do we have to stay? What's the process? What should we expect? Anything to watch out for?
> 
> Getting a bit nervous, so thanks a lot for your advice.


she can come right back in after getting stamped. 
If she wants to visit Oman. Of course mascat is the best option. Everything is kind of centered around Muscat and then there is Al kHuwair, Qurum, Muttrah . 
Or she can also goto Salalah for scenic viewing but that is on the other side of the country.


----------



## JerseyGirl

*Thanks!*



aamert said:


> she can come right back in after getting stamped.
> If she wants to visit Oman. Of course mascat is the best option. Everything is kind of centered around Muscat and then there is Al kHuwair, Qurum, Muttrah .
> Or she can also goto Salalah for scenic viewing but that is on the other side of the country.


Really appreciate your advice.


----------



## qwert97

JerseyGirl said:


> Really appreciate your advice.


You do not need to go to Muscat if you intent is just to renew the visa. Here is how you do at Hatta:
1. Drive down to Hatta. You will see a small shed of DNRD. park your car and get the exit stamp.
2. After a few km there will a customs check. They will give you a small piece of paper in Arabic.
3. next you will see Oman border. Park your car and go to one of the counters. Tell them you are here for visa change and the will stamp the entry and exit stamp at the same time.
4. Drive back to Dubai. Park your car and get entry stamp.
Thats it you are done. If you want to go to Muscat you get an visit visa in step 3 and enter muscat, enjoy your small vacation and get back in the same manner. It is easy.


----------



## JerseyGirl

*Awesome!*



qwert97 said:


> You do not need to go to Muscat if you intent is just to renew the visa. Here is how you do at Hatta:
> 1. Drive down to Hatta. You will see a small shed of DNRD. park your car and get the exit stamp.
> 2. After a few km there will a customs check. They will give you a small piece of paper in Arabic.
> 3. next you will see Oman border. Park your car and go to one of the counters. Tell them you are here for visa change and the will stamp the entry and exit stamp at the same time.
> 4. Drive back to Dubai. Park your car and get entry stamp.
> Thats it you are done. If you want to go to Muscat you get an visit visa in step 3 and enter muscat, enjoy your small vacation and get back in the same manner. It is easy.


Thanks so much! Hopefully, we won't be doing this too many times, but this makes it sound very easy. Thanks again.


----------



## mayotom

lal1 said:


> I'm not to sure if the info given out regarding insurance is correct. If you look at a map you actually cross in and out of Oman back into UAE before reaching the border control!
> You actually pass through a town in Oman (sorry can't remember the name of it) We nearly freaked out when our phones beeped telling us we were now using Oman telephone service! and we were nowhere near border control - I would suggest people research insurance cover here in UAE before doing visa run - just to be on the safe side.



There is always the option of going to Ras al Khaimah as you only have to go 200 Meters into Oman which you walk therefore no Insurance needed, this is on a previous post Advice on visa runs. Head to RAK

:spider:


----------



## tiffalicious

*What is the definitive answer on Omani car insurance for a quick Hatta visa run??*

Hi all, 

Getting mixed messages. Need to do a visa run at the end of this month (June - others are welcome) and want to avoid paying for Omani car insurance if I can help it. I have a leased car ... 

Insights welcome, and again, if anyone needs to get out/in before June 29th 2009 then drop me a line. Happy to help. 

Cheers!!


----------



## lal1

tiffalicious said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Getting mixed messages. Need to do a visa run at the end of this month (June - others are welcome) and want to avoid paying for Omani car insurance if I can help it. I have a leased car ...
> 
> Insights welcome, and again, if anyone needs to get out/in before June 29th 2009 then drop me a line. Happy to help.
> 
> Cheers!!


Check your lease agreement to see if you are allowed to take car out of UAE! SOme do, but most don't!


----------



## mayotom

tiffalicious said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Getting mixed messages. Need to do a visa run at the end of this month (June - others are welcome) and want to avoid paying for Omani car insurance if I can help it. I have a leased car ...
> 
> Insights welcome, and again, if anyone needs to get out/in before June 29th 2009 then drop me a line. Happy to help.
> 
> Cheers!!


Four options:

1. Take the risk of Driving in Oman without insurance

2. Talk to your rental company for confimation of your insurance coverage

3. Drive to the RAK border Crossing where you can walk to the Oman border post.(as per the post at the start of this page(3)

4. Hire a taxi on Hatta.

I have done options 1 and 3 all been fine



.


----------



## tiffalicious

*Insurance for visa run*



lal1 said:


> Check your lease agreement to see if you are allowed to take car out of UAE! SOme do, but most don't!


I've travelled to Musandam a few times w/ Omani insurance so I know for a fact that my lease allows me to take my car out of the UAE. 

For the purposes of the visa run however, would like to avoid paying any additional fees since it'll literally be an in/out trip. Just don't want to be dinged at the border control if they ask for it. 

I've read some posts about 'walking' to the Omani post and parking your car at the UAE post?


----------



## mayotom

tiffalicious said:


> I've travelled to Musandam a few times w/ Omani insurance so I know for a fact that my lease allows me to take my car out of the UAE.


you have answered your initial question, to bring your car into Oman no matter wheather is 1 meter or 100KM the above statement is Valid.




tiffalicious said:


> For the purposes of the visa run however, would like to avoid paying any additional fees since it'll literally be an in/out trip. Just don't want to be dinged at the border control if they ask for it.


They don't ask for it, but if something happens then you have a major problem



tiffalicious said:


> I've read some posts about 'walking' to the Omani post and parking your car at the UAE post?


If you have been to Musamdum via Ras Al Khaimah then you will be familiar with the border crossing, there is only 200 meters between the two border posts.

the insurance issue arrises if you are going to Hatta, as you must drive through part of Oman before you get to Hatta then you also have 9km in between the two border posts..

Al Ain is a similar situation.


.


----------



## LaFolie

Hi Tiffilicious, tried unsuccessfully to PM you. I need to do the run around the same time. My email is [email protected] Cheers.


----------



## asimkh

*visa run*

I am also looking for visa run in a day or 2. Can anyone help?


----------



## JerseyGirl

asimkh said:


> I am also looking for visa run in a day or 2. Can anyone help?


Sorry. Won't be doing one for another month.


----------



## skatingsimon

Just a quick question: We're going to a Fujairah hotel for a weekend break on Friday (from Dubai) but need to incorporate a visa run. Does anyone know the nearest border? Do we need to go to Hatta or is there somewhere closer? I have read that the border near Dibba is not a proper stamp/exit checkpoint...

Please help!

thanks!


----------



## Joey B 18c

I just noticed my visa expires in 2 days...if anyone is going on an oman visa run I would be more than willing to pay for gas/food/whatever...please let me know ortherwise I'm going to look for a bus/tour to go


----------



## Joey B 18c

or if anyone knows of a good tour company for oman please let me know!


----------

